

Show HN: My first iPad app: Palimpsest for iPad (codes inside) - navanit

The app is very simple and will appeal to those who enjoy longform articles (feature-length articles) and focussed reading on iPad.<p>Palimpsest for iPad (iTunes link): http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/palimpsest/id432502081?mt=8<p>It basically has 4 core features:<p><pre><code>  - It presents one new curated longform article every single day
  - it offers a text-optimized view as well as the original article itself
  - it learns your tastes based on upvotes/downvotes on earlier articles
  - it works offline for days at a time
</code></pre>
The articles are sourced from the following, among others:<p><pre><code>  - longform.org
  - longreads.com
  - givemesomethingtoread.com
</code></pre>
For longer-term feedback and support: http://palimpsestapp.com/support
======
pedalpete
Interesting idea. Though it took me for or more times looking at the name to
get it right. It is a poor combination of long, difficult to pronounce and
difficult to remember.

I went and looked up the definition, a manuscript or piece of writing material
on which the original writing has been effaced to make room for later writing,
which of course makes sense with your product, but I'd try to find a name
which is simpler.

~~~
navanit
Thank you for the feedback.

I did think about going for a simpler name, but this one was so apt on
different levels that I can't bear to change it. I'm going to stick with it
and pay the price.

------
jorkos
\- you need a landing screen w/ an explanation \- dropping me right into an
article 'pocketful of dough' makes no sense

~~~
navanit
You're right, I assumed people would take the time to read the description in
detail, which was a poor assumption on my part.

Thanks.

------
navanit
Here are the codes:

    
    
      1) A7YJM7RWTKHF
      2) LY4KMXN6YNN4
      3) ELTMAP3WMW9J
      4) 7J474K6M6PWP
      5) 3WR76YH99FA7
      6) KP7PF4NNN3PP
      7) 373KW7JHYK3F
      8) H49MJX64MPMX
      9) EARXEANX3ETJ
      10) 9L337F3W9KN3

